# Coupler fix



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi all!
I'm replacing a "J" bar and weight in a knuckle coupler and am wondering how the folks at Gilbert secured the two together. I'm guessing I'll need to use some sort of adhesive but with so little clearance to the coupler body I'm concerned I might turn an operating coupler into a piece of sculpture. Any suggestions?
Goldie


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you'll look at the weight/bar, you'll see a small indentation where they,(Gilbert), pressed the 2 together, actually staked it.. Why not just change the whole coupler and be done with it????..By the way, welcome from another NYer.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have purchased an inventory of the 4 different parts that make up a knuckle coupler with the thought of repairing broken ones someday. I have not yet tried doing so, but if it is this difficult, maybe I invested $$ for nothing. It then seems a shame that they make the repro parts to repair these.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Goldie said:


> Hi all!
> I'm replacing a "J" bar and weight in a knuckle coupler and am wondering how the folks at Gilbert secured the two together. I'm guessing I'll need to use some sort of adhesive but with so little clearance to the coupler body I'm concerned I might turn an operating coupler into a piece of sculpture. Any suggestions?
> Goldie


FWIW: I use one small mico drop of super glue to secure the J bar to the weight. Never have had a problem by doing this. Larry


----------



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses and the warm welcome! I'm not saying this is difficult and don't want to discourage the attempt. I just wondered if someone with more experience might have a preferred method of repair. I'm thinking that maybe a small piece of waxed paper with a slit to straddle the "J" bar might be effective in keeping the adhesive away from the coupler body proper since "staking" is out of the question.

Goldie


----------



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Larry, I'll go with your suggestion. Small "micro" drop it is!

Goldie


----------

